# Air Compressor Dual duty!



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Depends on what kind of nailer you want to run, but that's why they make regulators. I think, as an example, my framing nailer is good for up to 120 psi, whereas my trim nailers are something like 70 psi. Since you said that you do automotive work as well, I would get the best fit for an impact wrench, air ratchet, spray gun, or whatever you have in mind in that regard, probably the 150 psi one, and a regulator. For my nailers, I use a small, light weight regulator, with a nipple in one port and a coupler in the other, so that I can plug it into the couple on any compressor, hook the hose up to the other side, and it's ready to go.


----------



## mickey cassiba (Mar 17, 2011)

When I had my shop and 2 stage compressor I kept a secondary regulator downstream from the primary(the one on the compressor). The secondary was dialed down for my lightweight nailers and paint equipment. No loss of cfm, and all tools were well fed but not overfed.


----------



## preludetospeed (Jan 11, 2011)

mickey cassiba said:


> When I had my shop and 2 stage compressor I kept a secondary regulator downstream from the primary(the one on the compressor). The secondary was dialed down for my lightweight nailers and paint equipment. No loss of cfm, and all tools were well fed but not overfed.


This is what i was thinking. Since my compressor might end up in a small place on the back on my garage(on the outside) could i have an outlet near my car with full 150 PSI and one with a regulator on it near my wood working bench and wouldn't need to go in the "compressor room" to adjust to my needs right then?


----------



## mickey cassiba (Mar 17, 2011)

preludetospeed said:


> This is what i was thinking. Since my compressor might end up in a small place on the back on my garage(on the outside) could i have an outlet near my car with full 150 PSI and one with a regulator on it near my wood working bench and wouldn't need to go in the "compressor room" to adjust to my needs right then?


You got it. Only time I had to make adjustments is when I ran my airbrush, but I found a medical (asthma nebulizer) unit that drove it very well. In my experience(especially with lower cost regulators) the more you adjust them the quicker they wear out. Not so much with the high end units, but I never could afford them.


----------



## preludetospeed (Jan 11, 2011)

ok good i like that! I was worried because the regulator i found at Northern Tool (a cheep one) said that the true max output was only 140psi but if i can use that for only my wood tools 140 is still to much so it wont be a problem! Now off to convince my wife i might die without this lol. (it is my birthday so it shouldn't be too hard) thanks!


----------



## mickey cassiba (Mar 17, 2011)

preludetospeed said:


> ok good i like that! I was worried because the regulator i found at Northern Tool (a cheep one) said that the true max output was only 140psi but if i can use that for only my wood tools 140 is still to much so it wont be a problem! Now off to convince my wife i might die without this lol. (it is my birthday so it shouldn't be too hard) thanks!


Tell her an inexpensive part can help protect your expensive tools...worked for me.


----------



## Mikelite80 (Sep 1, 2010)

The question is what is the demand of your hungriest air tool. As long as the compressor will properly supply that tool, you are set. Only thing that either of those would have a hard time running would be like a DA sander.


----------



## preludetospeed (Jan 11, 2011)

Mikelite80 said:


> The question is what is the demand of your hungriest air tool. As long as the compressor will properly supply that tool, you are set. Only thing that either of those would have a hard time running would be like a DA sander.


Really I would say that the tool hardest on the compressor would be just a ratchet or air hammer. Maybe, and this is a real maybe, i might try to do a little painting/spray finishing.


----------



## mickey cassiba (Mar 17, 2011)

preludetospeed said:


> Really I would say that the tool hardest on the compressor would be just a ratchet or air hammer. Maybe, and this is a real maybe, i might try to do a little painting/spray finishing.


Might be preachin' to the choir here, but if you're going to paint, make sure you have an oil separator in place _and_ functioning...hate them little fisheyes:furious:


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

"T" the line on the outlet of the tank and put (2) regulators on (1) on each line, one set at say 60 psi and the other at say 120 psi, that way you have the best of both worlds

Mark


----------



## preludetospeed (Jan 11, 2011)

Now i am coming from a shop that had 175PSI to the tools, wouldn't only having 120 make the tools pretty week?


----------



## mickey cassiba (Mar 17, 2011)

preludetospeed said:


> Now i am coming from a shop that had 175PSI to the tools, wouldn't only having 120 make the tools pretty week?


On my set up I ran the primary regulator at 180 PSI. I ran a feed line to my woodshop, and had the second regulator there, which ran at 90 PSI, unless I was air brushing, when I would dial it down to 35(the recommended pressure for the paint rig). After I got my little air pump(a DeVilbis medical quality unit) I never adjusted the woodshop regulator again. The current owner(BIL) is using the system to this day and has not had any problems(none reported anyway). The primary regulator is an Ingersoll Rand industrial quality unit. The woodshop unit is a Campbell Hausfield "hobby" type. The diaphragm has been replaced twice in 15 years, but other than that, no problems. YMMV


----------



## Mikelite80 (Sep 1, 2010)

I hope you weren't running tools at 175psi. Almost all tools are tested and designed to be at 90psi or less. I can't imagine tools would last at long at near double their designed rating. Only time I use over 90psi is for inflating tires, that is where I grab the CO2 rig and hit them with 220psi!


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

My garage is double duty also, serving as my auto shop and woodworking shop. I have a two stage 80 gallon compressor putting out 175 psi. If you can afford it I wouldn't settle for anything less. Mine is rated at around 18 cfm. I started with a 30 gallon portable at 125 psi, then moved to a 60 gallon single stage at 125 psi but neither worked well for me. I have an arsenal of air tools for my shop. Mostly I use 1/2 and 3/8 impacts but also have air ratchets, drills, grinders, saw, cut off tool, 3/4 impact and more. Sanders and grinders will require a huge volume of air.

With a single stage compressor you only have 125 psi to start with; that means you only have about 90 when the compressor has run down and is about to kick on, by the time you account for flow to the end of the hose you are actually down to under 75 psi at the tool, that is not enough. You end up having to intentionally kick the compressor on and waiting for it to build up fully so you have enough power to adequately run the impact to break stubborn bolts loose. As well as having 175 psi, a 2 stage can run continuous for long periods if needed without overheating. Handy if you want to sandblast or grind on something.

My 175 psi compressor kicks on at 150 so when regulated down I can have 100 psi continuously at the tool. If I run into something even more stubborn I can crank the regulator up for more power. I have a 600 foot pound impact so it can really hammer those tough bolts. I regulate air pressure up and down depending on the tool, usually keep it around 110 psi to the hose though. Doesn't bother me to turn up the pressure if I need to, have done it for years and my newest impact is still probably ten years old if not more.

Woodworking doesn't require much of a compressor unless you run air sanders a 2 stage is probably overkill, although I have never had too much air. The nice part is I can run a nailer all day and it will never kick the compressor on so its one less thing I have to listen too. A pancake compressor is plenty to run a nailer or even two. I have a small portable that runs my nailers and staplers just fine outside the reach of the garage or at a job site.


----------



## mickey cassiba (Mar 17, 2011)

Mikelite80 said:


> I hope you weren't running tools at 175psi. Almost all tools are tested and designed to be at 90psi or less. I can't imagine tools would last at long at near double their designed rating. Only time I use over 90psi is for inflating tires, that is where I grab the CO2 rig and hit them with 220psi!


 Ah well, the old 3/4" impact was rated at 185, and that's what I ran it at...at 90, those old machinery bolts would just thumb their:laughing: noses at you


----------



## preludetospeed (Jan 11, 2011)

Yeah it was 175 to the tool but i guess like Mikelite80 said it would be less at the tool. I have figured out my air situation but now the question is how long of a run could i do with air hoses. I was thinking about doing a fence and just getting some long hoses so i don't have to have 2 compressors.


----------



## mickey cassiba (Mar 17, 2011)

I couldn't speak to that...longest I ever needed was 50'.


----------

